# National Guardsman Wins Gunfight Against 3 Armed Robbers



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is another story of a person using a firearm in self defense. In this case, a National Guardsman found himself highly outnumbered as he faced off against three would-be armed robbers.

[video]http://controversialtimes.com/news/video-outnumbered-national-guardsman-wins-gunfight-against-3-armed-robbers-at-sonic-drive-thru/[/video]


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hooah!

Nothing can replace good training and the ability to immediately rely on it without hesitation or deliberation. 

I hope the soldier doesn't have problems resolving the issue of killing someone.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank God he didn't get shot himself.....hard to avoid if you're sitting in a car with a gun in your face.

It will be interesting to hear more details.

I'm curious as to what he was carrying and how he got it deployed quickly enough.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Thank God he didn't get shot himself.....hard to avoid if you're sitting in a car with a gun in your face.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear more details.
> 
> I'm curious as to what he was carrying and how he got it deployed quickly enough.


Several years ago, some Montgomery-grown thugs attempted to car-jack a member of my air reserve unit while he sat a traffic light. He was shot in the face with a .380. The airman, who was a Marine beforehand, returned fire with his .45 ACP.

Guess who didn't survive the incident. :armata_PDT_21:

The lesson in that is to rely on training and be disciplined enough to not roll over.

Hmmm, seems the lessons are the same.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

this last Christmastime a soldier was home on leave on the Southside Chicago area .... went out partying with his gf and another couple .... came out of a house party to find a local using his car as a Purple Drank drink holder .... he took exception to moving the Drank and opened fire with his 9mm .... the soldier was carrying and returned fire .... two more Drank worshipers joined in with their 9mms .... the soldier took two down and beat off the third .... no word on whether the Drank was spilled


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> this last Christmastime a soldier was home on leave on the Southside Chicago area .... went out partying with his gf and another couple .... came out of a house party to find a local using his car as a Purple Drank drink holder .... he took exception to moving the Drank and opened fire with his 9mm .... the soldier was carrying and returned fire .... two more Drank worshipers joined in with their 9mms .... the soldier took two down and beat off the third .... no word on whether the Drank was spilled


What a lovely Christmas story. Brings tears of joy to my eyes.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> this last Christmastime a soldier was home on leave on the Southside Chicago area .... went out partying with his gf and another couple .... came out of a house party to find a local using his car as a Purple Drank drink holder .... he took exception to moving the Drank and opened fire with his 9mm .... the soldier was carrying and returned fire .... two more Drank worshipers joined in with their 9mms .... the soldier took two down and beat off the third .... no word on whether the Drank was spilled


God rest ye merry gentlemen.....


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Bravo!!!!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Guardsman really kept his cool in a bad situation. Of the three, he only positively identified on with a firearm & that is the only one he shot.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Kudos. We need to see more of this. The gunman is in critical condition. Good shot placement.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure who has been following this story from Big D..but it appears like the dumb cop shot and killed the victim. Prayers up for all those affected. 
Was suspect killed by Dallas cop a crime victim?


----------

